# STX 38 with transaxle problem



## tractors2repair (Apr 5, 2011)

I am needing help to determine if it is a major problem to fix my transaxle. The belt pulley on the transaxle turns free and yet the brake wheel turns the gears and axles just fine. Is there a pin or couter key that just needs replaced so the shaft on the pulley turns the gears and axles????


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Check the splines on your drive shaft and pulley going into your transmission. Mine did the same thing.Hope you are adventerous, if this is the problem you will have to split the transmission case and replace the shaft and pulley. ( That has been improved ) You will need to order a new nut and washer to fit the new shaft (BIGGER NOW). I would sugest cleaning your shop, floors especially. When I took mine apart, things flew. If you have a JD dealer they might let you look at their shop manale, the hydrolic pumps have several springs and pistons that need to be installer exactly the way they came apart. I swept the parts up and measured the lengths, reinstalled them (OEM manuel ) benn running and mowing 4years now. Good luck. Let us know how it's going.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I take it its not a hydro trans- i wouldnt attempt one of those. 

A standard trans input shaft/pulley can have numerous ways to lock together- knurled or half moon keyway - even seen some with e clips. Check the input pulley first- might save you cracking the trans open.

Most peerless/tecumseh type transmissions arent too bad to open up- those have a single spring for the detent lever ( the upper case has a small allen head bolt where it sits).

Id either crack it open with plastic on the floor or cardbord- if it has oil or benonite grease in it- benonite is the worst stuff - sticks to everything- wear rubber gloves. 

Most of the transmissions i had apart used a e clip on the gear end inside ( to hold the gear on) - an easy fix.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

My bad I thought a STX 38 was a hydro? But the hydro rebuild was still fun,crap flying all over the place and trying to figure out how it all went back together, life just dosen't get any better. Got my mind off of Pres. Bush for a while. If I can take apart a hydro apart and install a new drive shaft, filters between the two sections, any body can. Belive me!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Beats me- JD's are a different animal - im used to the good old manual transmissions and single speeds under MTD's - im just guessing its a manual .


----------



## tractors2repair (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the input and time. I will let you know what I did when I get the time to jump in with both feet. Not sure to just sell the tractor for parts since there is a good running 12.5 HP Koler sitting on it and nice yellow 38" deck with grass catcher. But on the other hand it would be fun to try and fix it....as someone said, it is broke and so why not try and see what fun stuff we find inside.......


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep, Yep, Yep. Is it a hydo?


----------



## tractors2repair (Apr 5, 2011)

No, it is manual


----------

